# [SOLVED] Crysis



## sephisto (Aug 15, 2010)

*EA Games - Crysis*

I get stuck at "Copying new files" during the installation.










ATI Radeon HD 5770
4 GB RAM
Windows 7
Intel Dual Core Processor 3.30 ghz


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Crysis*

Try running as administrator. If that doesn't work, ensure that there a no scratches on the disk, and that you have a legit version of the game.


----------



## sephisto (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Crysis*

Tried all that, it is legit.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Crysis*

Ensure that you have enough disk space that's required to fully install the game. Try to save 15% of your hard drive to be free space to be on the safe side ( if possible ).

You could read some of the 'solutions' posted here. Though some are a bit unusual, so results are sketchy.


----------



## sephisto (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Crysis*

I disabled my anti-virus and firewall and it finally installed. thanks.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Crysis*

No problem. I sometimes have to disable my anti-virus when installing programs as it interprets some as threats. Anyways, glad it worked, happy gaming!


----------

